# Does anyone Wanna D&D?



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

IM getting into D&D and I found a way to do it online if anyone wants to D&D...
Heres my Character




__





						D&D Beyond Character Sheet
					

The World's most intelligent Dungeons and Dragons Character Sheet.




					ddb.ac
				




and heres the invite link...
https://ddb.ac/campaigns/join/3608537223734854 
if anyone knows how to D&D already plz be the dungeon master since I have no idea what IM doing rn


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 8, 2022)

Find us a good DM and I'm all in.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 8, 2022)

Im making a character now, glad you finally found a place where you don’t need to pay to play


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 8, 2022)

Do you know how to reassign dungeon master status? Because I can be the dungeon master for us


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 8, 2022)

Keep in mind I only know a little, so I’ll try my best…


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 8, 2022)

I'm currently running a homnebrew campaign and while I don't think I can commit to another, I'd be happy to offer advice


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 8, 2022)

Ooh I love DnD! Ill think about joining in! Ive been playing for awhile but havent had an opportunity to be part of a large group!


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Sodasats20 said:


> Do you know how to reassign dungeon master status? Because I can be the dungeon master for us


if you could start a new D&D that would be great and then just YEET the link in here


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 8, 2022)

Here you all go!




__





						Sign In
					






					ddb.ac
				




YA YEET


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Sodasats20 said:


> Here you all go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also I think we gonna use Zoom chat if y'all are cool with that... also all characters start at lvl 1 right?


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Also I think we gonna use Zoom chat if y'all are cool with that... also all characters start at lvl 1 right?


I don’t do things like zoom calls, and I made my character how it is… it’s just a privacy thing of mine….


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Sodasats20 said:


> I don’t do things like zoom calls, and I made my character how it is… it’s just a privacy thing of mine….


the chat side not the video side


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> the chat side not the video side


It’s not letting me download the app… damn phone. And I don’t have a computer or anything. Im sorry


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Sodasats20 said:


> It’s not letting me download the app… damn phone. And I don’t have a computer or anything. Im sorry


is there a way to chat in the D&D?


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 8, 2022)

Not group chat but I found an alternative chat room that’s free, i just have to wait until I have time to do an actual session. I think 10:00 tonight should be good if everyone is ok with that?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Sodasats20 said:


> Not group chat but I found an alternative chat room that’s free, i just have to wait until I have time to do an actual session. I think 10:00 tonight should be good if everyone is ok with that?


what uh... time is it for you rn?
cuz if its the same as me I can't do that


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 8, 2022)

2:05


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Sodasats20 said:


> 2:05


Ummm its 1:06 here... I'd need something like discord or google chat... but not those 2


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 8, 2022)

Well what time can you do it? I might be able to find other times, im just getting confused lol


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 8, 2022)

Let me know if you find a good time. I might be interested in joining if its a good time? 

Will it be a voice chat or text chat?

Also its 2:14 for me rn


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 8, 2022)

Text chat


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 8, 2022)

Sodasats20 said:


> Here you all go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I joined in with my homebrew Khenra.


----------

